# My birthday present !!!



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Last weekend was my birthday & this is what my hubby & daughter got for me! They're the best!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice present....


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool great family


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very cool present!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great birthday present, I love the little skulls


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, they're keepers

Spooky1 keeps trying to convince his family that Halloween gifts are appropriate year round. They're starting to catch on


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Always great to get an awesome gift.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love halloween birthday presents.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday, BTW


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, they're keepers
> 
> Spooky1 keeps trying to convince his family that Halloween gifts are appropriate year round. They're starting to catch on


I agree with Spooky! Last year at Christmas, my mother-in-law couldn't think of anything to get me, so hubby told her to get me this motion sensor strobe light that goes in a JOL & says all these goofy phrases. She thought he was nuts, until she saw how happy I was!


----------

